# nest thermostat



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

I currently have the hive system but it wont hgold a temperature. it will overshoot by 2degC thwen not come on for 2-3 hours even though another thermometer says its dropped 2/3 deg below target. BG say it working fine.
anyone have nest that can comment


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Interesting to hear as I've only just had Hive installed last week!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive had a nest fitted recently and I find it brilliant. Really like how it tracks your location too so you don't waste heat. Ours has learnt our routines now so the house is up to temperature for when we arrive home from work. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Garfy said:


> I currently have the hive system but it wont hgold a temperature. it will overshoot by 2degC thwen not come on for 2-3 hours even though another thermometer says its dropped 2/3 deg below target. BG say it working fine.
> anyone have nest that can comment


Depends upon how the two thermostats are wired and which is the lead one.

If lead stat is "Satisfied" then secondary stat will not be active.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have have had the NEST for 1 year and it controls very well. It never overshoots more than 0.5 degC. once the learning period has finished.

The Nest also has a far nicer 'feel' to the hardware, and its Google owned so it will be more expandable as the years go on.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

PaulaJayne said:


> Depends upon how the two thermostats are wired and which is the lead one.
> 
> If lead stat is "Satisfied" then secondary stat will not be active.


the secondary thermometer is a stand alone to guage the response of the hive


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Garfy said:


> the secondary thermometer is a stand alone to guage the response of the hive


Are both stats in the same location? As temperature variance can be quite a lot in the same room.

Where are you taking the temperature when it "Overshoots". On the Nest one or the stand alone one?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I’ve just gone for Tado Thermostat and going to add the radiator smart valves for room to room control.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

PaulaJayne said:


> Are both stats in the same location? As temperature variance can be quite a lot in the same room.
> 
> Where are you taking the temperature when it "Overshoots". On the Nest one or the stand alone one?


thermostat and thermometer 15cm apart. the overshoot is the differenc3e between the 2 after the boiler stopped. the lag is difference between the 2 when either hive kicks in or the cold gets to me and I trurn it up


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe the Hive just doesn’t have the same intelligent control as the Nest. 

Eg the Hive turns off at its set point and turns on only when it drops a degree. 

This way you will get an overshoot both directions as the rads take time to heat up and cool down. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

think its juust a pile of pooh. I've had it for over a year and bills the sqame but house feels colder


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Garfy said:


> think its juust a pile of pooh. I've had it for over a year and bills the sqame but house feels colder


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I cant comment on the Hive but I have had the Nest fitted recently and so far so good, although from the previous stat I also have to set it 1.0 deg above the old stat.

But as for monitoring whilst I am away and remote features I am very pleased with the product.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

It doesn't sound like the overshoot is the fault of the thermostat?

It'll request hot water for the heating when the air temp is below the threshold. Once the temp is above threshold- it'll shut the hot water down. However, radiators will still be hot for some time and so will continue to heat the air - hence overshoot.

Perhaps you can position the thermostat better, or set the boiler to a cooler temp? It'll mean it'll take longer to heat up the house, but possibly less overshoot if it bothers you?

Either way, doesn't sound like a fault if the hive to me.

I have a hive and I think it's very good - especially the ease of setting programs, holiday mode, and being able to remotely control the heating.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The Nest takes the overshoot into account after the initial 'learning' period.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

All I can add is that we have had the Nest installed for about 3 months and cant fault it, so handy and just works.


----------

